# To unblock or not to unblock that is the question!!!!



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, its my first time here and its great to read everyone else's advice/stories.  Makes me realise I'm not alone in this journey of motherhood!  I will give you a quick overview of my situation...

Jan 2012 - Ectopic in right tube treated with metho
May 2012 - Very early m/c
May 2012 - Lap and dye showing spill on the right side but the left side not spilling as expected.  After a while of coaxing eventually a spill on the left side.
Sept 2012 - Ectopic on the right - treated by taking the tube.
Nov 2012 - HSG showing a blocked left tube.

I have just come away from the follow up appointment from the HSG where the consultant wants to try and unblock the tube.  ( I did ask if he had had anyone stick something up him and scrape around which was agony!!!!!  Funnily enough he said no!)

Myself and my DH are dubious about this, we want to hear of other peoples stories and success/failures.  We are more than happy to start private IVF asap and don't know if this is wasting our time and also due to the ectopic history, increasing our ectopic chances on the left.

Any thoughts/advice please!!!

x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I have similar, ectopic right, lost tube. Left tube has flow but spills wrong.

I've already had a lap to try and fix my tube before ectopic and nothing since.

New doctor wants to do more surgery, I don't want this after 3 laps.

Decided to go egg share private IVF.

Hope this helps.

x


----------



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, its bitter sweet to hear that your not the only one in the same situation.

I agree with your decision, I understand where the consultant comes from but they cannot take into consideration the emotional aspect of this.

Have you started your IVF journey yet?

x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

My take on it, surgery wastes more time, it is physically demanding and there is no guarantee it will work, and even if it does work chances of pregnancy are low and chances of ectopic are still very high 30-40%!!).

There is no way I want to go through another ectopic, can imagine the fear is worse for you after having to go through two?

I think it would bring back memories from my ectopic too.

I think IVF is the safest route to take for me personally. I would do anything to get my baby but I honestly think more surgery is pointless, also the fear it can cause more scar tissue or damage to my organs. (scar tissue is my problem after having PID).

We have our open evening at our clinic a week thursday, then hopefully we will book our consult when we are happy with the clinic.

We have decided to go private as NHS waiting list in our area are over two years, again I don't want to waste time, so really hoping we can do this egg share as we cannot afford IVF out of our own pocket if I am honest.

Sorry for rambling on and on. I get carried away!

xxx


----------



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

I totally agree with you, I will do anything to get to the end result and surgery seems to have such low success.  I know IVF isn't a guaranteed process but for people like you and me its a better success rate for positive results.

Where are you based?  I know the clinic close to me has an egg share program and its something we have discussed,

x


----------



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

beckha - just inboxed you!


----------

